# Dayton-area Pay-lake Trout?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man i havent been pay-ponding for trout in quite a few years. do pay-ponds still stock them in the Dayton area? if so which ones?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Why look for a pay pond when we could just do a big bait gathering gig on the Mad River. I'd love to have some of those Trout for cut bait!!!!!

Boy, I can't wait until Salmonid reads this! 


PS- I am only kidding about the cut bait thing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bryan, look carefully, Im ignoring you... 

Dink, Ill check the one over here off of Gettysburg, cant remember the name but they always used to stock trout in the day, near Possum Creek

Dont know of an others out this way.

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dont know of any in the dayton area.... but in springfield "the old fishing hole" off lower valley pike near george rogers clark park stocks trout in the winter... last year there were reports of people catching 7-10 lb breeder trout of it after stocking.... then in new carlisle there is "bills trout lake" which stocks this time of year.... I know bill personally and he used to stock trout up to 12lb in there


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Why look for a pay pond when we could just do a big bait gathering gig on the Mad River. I'd love to have some of those Trout for cut bait!!!!!
> 
> Boy, I can't wait until Salmonid reads this!
> 
> ...


bait? no way, i am in the mood for some pan fried trout! last i heard Bills trout lake was closed during the winter, and also the last 3 winters i fished there that place just kept going downhill (like all the local pay-ponds) so i quit going. the Lake off of Gettysburg i know is closed during the winter. there is nearby Possum Creek Metro-park that stocks trout but geez, the locals have that place cleaned out in a few days after stocking! Flatheadking, i will look into the lake on lower valley pike. is that the one that used to be called "Bass lakes"? if not P.M. me directions if you would. thanks


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Flathead King 06 said:


> dont know of any in the dayton area.... but in springfield "the old fishing hole" off lower valley pike near george rogers clark park stocks trout in the winter... last year there were reports of people catching 7-10 lb breeder trout of it after stocking.... then in new carlisle there is "bills trout lake" which stocks this time of year.... I know bill personally and he used to stock trout up to 12lb in there




Were is bills trout lake? I went there one time with a friend and he was driving im not sure how to get there. Do you have a phone #?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Once Rainbow Lakes open they stock trout, i noticed they keep opening later and later every year.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

just found this directory http://www.placesohio.com/ohio-fishing-pay-lakes/index.html and called ALL of the nearest pay-ponds. they are either closed or the numbers have been disconnected leading to me to think they are closed for good. TomC, rainbow lakes is up for sale (bank repo) and i doubt they will open this year. i remember when every paylake was open all winter and packed with people fishing for Burbot and Trout. ah the memories....


----------



## rainbow owner (Feb 26, 2008)

Rainbow will be open this year, and stocking trout to boot! New # is 318-5757.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I think its called madison or sycamore lakes over in trotwood, metro parks(or dnr) stocks it I believe. My brother use to limit out all the time. It free also.Check w/the DNR or parks to see when they stock it.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

check with the state dnr - Rush Run in Camden has just been stocked - they do it every year and it's pretty good. The banks are nice and you can walk around enough to find some fish. You might even land a bass or crappie.


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Rainbow owner,
When are you opening Rainbow up? Certain time on that date as well? Have always had a good time there in the past on opening days with the large amounts of trout and cats to be caught. Other fish to be caught as well, i remember it bieng a cold opener with ice on parts of the lakes one morning and the trout were not cooperating right away. But we ended up catching a 5 gallon bucket full of 10-12 inch slab crappies the first hour of daylight. good times.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

What's the area code Rainbow Owner? Rt235 is off of...???


----------



## rainbow owner (Feb 26, 2008)

area code is 937 235 is chambersburg, off of rt 4 in Fairborn.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

not from a paylake but steve and i hit Sycamore and i caught my limit and steve got 4.


----------

